# Roller weights what do they do?



## SuzukiMudder (Jan 21, 2011)

I have i 18g weights in my clutch, i put in a yellow secondary and stiffer primary springs (wet clutch on my quad) if i put heavier or lighter weights what will it do? more top end less top end more low end etc?


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

you will get more rpms with ligther weights and run into belt problems and if you go heaver you get less rpms and most likely lose top end


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

most clutches use centripetal force as the means to pinch the belt. the design of the weights uses the centripetal force in different ways. having weights in the clutch adds to the total mass (an increase in rotational mass) 
the idea there is that once you get it spinning, a heavier object is going to be harder to slow down that a lighter one but the downside is that is spins slower.
the opposite holds true with lighter weights - less grip from less weight being acted upon by centrifugal force and higher rotational speeds.

mudders tend to sway toward heavier weights while dragsters want it lighter to they can scoot.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

The weights change the shiftout rate. The heavier the weight the faster the primary will "move" or shiftout. In other words the heavier the weight the faster the sheaves will move together. The lighter the weights the slower the sheaves will move together. As the primary sheaves move together they change the gearing. The faster they move the faster it goes into a higher "gear" . The slower they move it will stay in a lower "gear" longer. The weights also work together with the primary spring to control this action. Now ,all this being said, your top speed is limited to the total gear ratio of your primary and secondary at full shiftout and engine rpm. In most cases you get more "topend" with heavier weights..... if you motor can pull it, and you get better "lowend" torque with lighter weights.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

You have the best set up on the KQ's now. If you go lighter your bike will hold a higher RPM before shift out. I would leave exactly what you have. I have tried every spring made with about 4 different roller weight combo's on each. The best I have found is 18 gram & Yellow. or Orange Dalton spring. and 16 gram and Lime Green spring. I don't run the stall springs "wet springs" I don't really like them but that is just me.


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

brute for mud said:


> you will get more rpms with ligther weights and run into belt problems and if you go heaver you get less rpms and most likely lose top end


 
I have not had any belt problems on my KQ even running down to 14 gram weights. I greee with bootlegger on the 18 gram weights is the best all around weight with the yellow spring for your 27's. Now you may want to go down to 16's if all you do is slow mud riding or you may want to go up to 20's if all you are concerned about is top end, but the 18's best at all around.


----------



## SuzukiMudder (Jan 21, 2011)

alright cool thanks for the help everyone, bootlegger, any ideas on what i can do to get more bottom and top end ? like what you think would be the best upgrades to do... cause i wanna get a pipe with the tfi fuel optimizer what you think?


----------



## SuzukiMudder (Jan 21, 2011)

Bootlegger said:


> You have the best set up on the KQ's now. If you go lighter your bike will hold a higher RPM before shift out. I would leave exactly what you have. I have tried every spring made with about 4 different roller weight combo's on each. The best I have found is 18 gram & Yellow. or Orange Dalton spring. and 16 gram and Lime Green spring. I don't run the stall springs "wet springs" I don't really like them but that is just me.


 
Cool thanks for the help everyone


so bootlegger i think you know alot about the kq's considering you drag one but yea, i want some more bottom and top end ..? is there a way to get one without sacrificing the other? cause i plan on doing a little bit of mud maybe a mud run or 2 every year and hittin mud holes pretty good other than that but i dont wanna lose the speed and end up goin only 95km/h... :/ or slower


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Nope...can't get both. You can get your primary machined and gain some more low end and it will also gain more top end speed in low range. I just sent you a PM.


----------



## dwcomp (Jan 27, 2012)

*KQ clutch weights*

I am hoping someone can help, I have a 2007 KQ, I just put 1" spacers on the shocks and put 26" 589's. I noticed it being a little slugish. My question is what weights would you recomend or mods to the clutch. I ride in Florida, so it is a mix of trails, sugar sand, mud and lots of water. I have a kimplex seat on the back and usually have a passenger or both my dogs. I have been reading a lot, but before I spend the money on trial and error I was hoping for some advice. I'm not too concerned with losing a few mph, just nothing drastic, that and it would be nice to be able to get the front end up for water wheelies on deep crossings. Any suggestions or recomendations? Thanks in advance.


----------

